# Could I still be pregnant after starting to bleed heavily last week?



## quietmama (Dec 31, 2005)

Last Friday night I started to bleed after getting a positive pregnancy test. I bled heavy for four days. Today I finally have stopped bleeding.

So, today I totally felt pregnant. This week I've been sleeping like I was pregnant. Sleeping very hard and weird dreams. Nursing is still really hurting and there is very little milk when my two year old nurses. So, today I tried to pay attention to my moods - and tried to not think about the miscarriage. So, my moods are totally like when I'm pregnant. I feel more flexible and happy than when I'm not pregnant. I let things go easier and I just feel better. That is what I felt like today. I'm not sure if it was because I was analyzing it or if I'm really feeling pregnant still.

So tonight I went and bought a the same home pregnancy test that I bought the last time I got a positive. The one that says "Pregnant". I took it and it says "Pregnant". So, I was nursing my son to sleep and thinking about it all and wondered how long the Hcg stays in your urine? I wasn't that far along when I miscarried - 6 weeks so I wouldn't imagine that I had a whole lot of Hcg. So, as I laid there I remembered that when I took those tests apart three weeks ago to analyze how bright the lines were the lines were really, really barely there. So after my son fell asleep I took the digital test apart and the lines are so so so there. They couldn't be more there. Very bright lines.

So, does anyone know how long Hcg is in your urine after miscarriage? Is there anyway that a woman could be pregnant with twins and miscarry one? (Warning: talking about blood ahead....) So this week I bled a lot and there was a lot of tissue that came out. Is there anyway that I could still be pregnant?

I think I'm having a hard time letting go of the dream, so I'm over analyzing but man, that test is so bright and so pregnant looking. I just can't get over it. I started miscarrying last week exactly at this time.

I must be crazy... Can you believe that I'm still grasping....


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, I`m really sorry you are dealing with this. I just want to share my experience. I didn`t find out I was pregnant with my son until I was already 7-8 weeks along. That`s because I had a period or so I thought at the time. I bled very heavily and had cramps that took 2 painkillers to ease. A couple of weeks after the bleeding I started feeling pregnant with the sore breasts and fatigue. That`s when I took my first pregnancy test that came back positive right away. The OB`s only possible explanation was that I must had lost a twin.
So, everything is possible. I really, really do not want to give you false hope as I don`t know how long HCG stays in the system after a M/c. I just wanted to share that there still might be hope.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know how long bHCG stays in your urine, but I do know that it's possible to bleed (heavily) & still be pg. I had a sub-chorionic hemorrage & bleed every.single.day of my pregnancy.

If a HPT is still positive on Monday & you're still bleeding, it might be worth checking in w/ an OB to get some answers (not that anything can be done either way, but at least you'd know).

Good luck mama


----------

